# Custom-made furniture...



## Maroc_uk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Im trying to find a good (and inexpensive) carpenter in Cairo who can make home furniture. Anyone know of anyone or could recommend someone please? Thankyou.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mark

1.. as a foreigner you will not get a cheap carpenter

2.. I have actually had furniture made and from a supposedly reputable firm, it was assembled 
and built so badly I refused them the final payment, you could see chisel marks all over the 
wood. I lost my deposit but no way was that garbage staying in my house.

3.. what you see in the show room is nothing like the finished article you will get.


----------

